# Something cool to do in the winter!!



## fasthunter (Sep 15, 2006)

I'm a track junkie as well as an outdoorsman and I came across this on the track forum I talk on all of the time. I thought it looked like fun. I figured I would share it on here as well. By the way I know they have Ice racing in Michigan, but does anyone know if they ever do it with sportbikes?? It would be something fun to do if the ice was thick. I have an old set of takeoffs from the track that I could stud. Anyways, check it out. 
http://www.blumenpfluecker.com/saugbereich/videos/alter_schwede.wmv


----------



## eddiejohn4 (Dec 23, 2005)

I raced on the ice for years, in fairhaven. great time.


----------



## fasthunter (Sep 15, 2006)

Where's Fairhaven???? If they will do sportbikes, I'm willing to try it out. It would be nice to keep my skills sharp in the winter too!!


----------



## bigcountrysg (Oct 9, 2006)

man that there is down right crazy although that would me a quick way to make a fishing hole in the ice by doing that burn out.


----------



## fasthunter (Sep 15, 2006)

bigcountrysg said:


> man that there is down right crazy although that would me a quick way to make a fishing hole in the ice by doing that burn out.


 Hey, not a bad idea!!:idea: Maybe I could get the best of both worlds!! Of course I would have to stay away from the crowd of other ice fisherman. They would probably get pretty upset.


----------



## Captain Tan Can (Nov 9, 2005)

Fairhaven is at the north end of Lake St. Clair There is a Michigan DNR ramp and parking lot there for lake access. I have been ice fishing there while watching motorcycle and quad drag races on the ice. I have seen bikes do 1/8 mile wheelies on spiked tires. They have a plowed track with markers and I have even seen them timing the runs with radar guns from tme to time. I don't know how often they run or if some group sponsors it but its pretty cool to watch. Of course the noise doesn't help the fishing any!


----------



## jsmith2232 (Jan 4, 2006)

Ive done some local dragging on gun lake in the winter but a guy told me last week to check out i think he said it was anchor bay on lake st clair he said it is a riot I'll post more on a new thread when i can find more out about it.


----------



## fasthunter (Sep 15, 2006)

Hey, thanks for more of the information guys. So they do it on Lake St Clair huh....COOL!!! I'm going to be watching an ice race sometime in January that I just found out about from a friend on here. I'm going to ask the guy I'm watching about setup, rules, pick his brain, ect. I hope it gets cold enough to do this. It sounds like fun.


----------



## gilly (Apr 3, 2002)

Definitely make the trip down this winter to Fair Haven/LSC/Anchor Bay which is really the same thing and spot. Just do a search for Blue Water Bait which is right at the mayhem. You will see it all. They even had planes landing with pontoons last year. It is a circus for sure with fires on the ice to keep warm, mobile concession trucks lining the track and so on.


----------



## bad400man (Oct 3, 2005)

are you looking for a straight line track or a oval track? if its a straight line then anchor bay is a decnet place to go. i have seen only one street bike out there and that was about 4 years ago and was a turbo busa w/extended swingarm that flat out rocked but he dumped it a couple times seems alittle shakey to me.


----------



## eddiejohn4 (Dec 23, 2005)

Put a side car on and now you got something. My old kal 750 two stroke with a side car was made for the ice Take the side car off and you have an ice freak.Man those were good times.


----------



## Slider (Feb 6, 2006)

Due a search on AMA-District 14. You can get rules, schedules, etc. for ice racing in Michigan


----------



## fasthunter (Sep 15, 2006)

Thanks Slider!!......Now I just have to get some COLD WEATHER!!! Man, I hope the ice isn't as thin as last year. :sad: I'll look that up right now though. Thank you very much!!


----------



## fasthunter (Sep 15, 2006)

bad400man said:


> are you looking for a straight line track or a oval track? if its a straight line then anchor bay is a decnet place to go. i have seen only one street bike out there and that was about 4 years ago and was a turbo busa w/extended swingarm that flat out rocked but he dumped it a couple times seems alittle shakey to me.


 I was looking for an oval track. Yeah, it's pretty nuts, but I am too so it works out.


----------



## neversunk (Jan 21, 2004)

They start with one dragstrip for sleds/bikes/or whatever, then they keep plowing new strips as the starting line at the original one gets all torn up or too thin. I've seen them run 8 machines side by side at the start line. In the past they've had an oval track also for the bikes, but that was more towards Nelson's Sand Bar. Nelson's also puts a ramp out so the machines can drive into their parking lot from the frozen lake. 
I heard guys got tickets last year for having fires though....and they were expensive ones. It leaves all the half burned wood, nails, etc on the ice and ends up at the bottom for the swimmers. I also heard they're starting to get complaints from the people who live on the shore due to so many guys bringing out sand rails with headers, and all the other highly modified machines that make so much noise with headers. Dunno if thats gonna result in tougher law enforcement or not. Have fun....everyone else seems to!


----------



## fasthunter (Sep 15, 2006)

Where's Nelsons sandbar???


----------

